# Can You Over Wind A Watch



## kc104 (May 1, 2009)

Someone said that you can not over wind a watch because once it gets to full charge, there is a catch and it will not wind any further so it is safe to put a watch on a winder even if it is full.

This question comes about becasue I have a couple of watches that have no reserve marker so how does one know how much charge is in a watch and might by mistake over wind it.

The actual watch in question is an invicta pro diver.


----------



## squareleg (Mar 6, 2008)

I'm fairly certain you cannot overwind an auto... though manuals would be different, I guess! Hth.


----------



## scottswatches (Sep 22, 2009)

if the invicta is an automatic then you will be safe. If it is a manual wind then you can leave it on the winder all day long and it will be safe too, it just won't be wound up!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

when you wind a watch all you are doing is tightening a spring. When the spring is as tight as it will go you can't wind it any more, laws of physics, therefore no you cannot "overwind". On a manual watch the winder will just stop when it's fully wound, if you try and force it further you could break something so don't!. Auto's have a clutch system so when the spring is fully wound the winding mechanism slips.

The term "overwound" is often misused to describe a non running watch where the winder will not turn in the winding direction, this normally (but not always) means the spring is fully wound but there is something preventing the springs energy being transferred to the drive train.


----------



## minkle (Mar 17, 2008)

pg tips said:


> when you wind a watch all you are doing is tightening a spring. When the spring is as tight as it will go you can't wind it any more, laws of physics, therefore no you cannot "overwind". On a manual watch the winder will just stop when it's fully wound, if you try and force it further you could break something so don't!. Auto's have a clutch system so when the spring is fully wound the winding mechanism slips.
> 
> The term "overwound" is often misused to describe a non running watch where the winder will not turn in the winding direction, this normally (but not always) means the spring is fully wound but there is something preventing the springs energy being transferred to the drive train.


This really needs to be pinned but then again, whats the point, it still wont be read..:rolleyes:


----------



## BlueKnight (Oct 29, 2009)

Since we are on the subject, approximately how many turns does it tale to fully wind an auto from a dead stop before slippage.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

I thoroughly concur with PG's posting! :yes:

BK, it all depends! Some auto watches you can hear the slippage or feel it as it comes to the point of no further wind! Others you can't - and as to how many turns, different watches will have different wind turns - depending on auto or manual movement, spring, any gearing transferring from the stem etc. etc.

What is important is to treat vintage pieces with rather more care, the springs may be weakening, the clutch or slippage mechanism could be shot, the winder may be shot and so on. :yes:

I start a new acquisition off (vintage) maybe with ten or twelve turns and gradually work up till it starts to "tighten", and once I've sussed that, I write a note to myself in my wee red book about it! (works for me - YMMV


----------



## vamos666 (May 20, 2009)

mel said:


> I write a note to myself in my wee red book about it! (works for me - YMMV


You're ace mel, just ace!

:thumbsup:


----------

